# Firearm Inprint



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

The question is, if a person is carrying Concealed IWB or OWB and leaves somewhat of an inprint of the firearm whether They are wearing a tight or loose shirt, can this be cause now for Open carry even though said firearm is actually Concealed? 
I did check MA. Gun Laws here on the internet and there was nothing stating this or that I could find relating to this. Just basically CCW and OCW laws. This pertians to MA. which I know is a CCW state. I've asked this question to others (non LEO) and some say because it leaves an inprint it is considered Open. I understand the responsible party should obvious choose their clothing selectivley when carrying so this scenario does not happen. I just do not want to get bagged just because someone saw "somekind" of outline on My shirt of a firearm or something else and calls the Police. Thank you for the responces.
stu


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> The question is, if a person is carrying Concealed IWB or OWB and leaves somewhat of an inprint of the firearm whether They are wearing a tight or loose shirt, can this be cause now for Open carry even though said firearm is actually Concealed?


After wading through your preschool-like grammar and spelling, I deciphered the question to be; if you happen to carrying a legally owned firearm on a legitimate LTC, and you're wearing too tight of a shirt and a LEO notices the impression, is this considered "open carry". The short answer is "no", but there are some disclaimers. Police officers, by nature, are more observant than Joe Average, and will often able to tell if someone is carrying, whether they're wearing the Italian wifebeater or an Eskimo parka. This comes from years of carrying a firearm and recognizing the "tells" of someone carrying concealed, especially a novice who hasn't developed his or her concealed carry "repertoire". I often carry in the summer under only an untucked T-shirt, and I have yet to be spotted.

But be advised, if an officer does notice a distinct firearms-like bulge, don't be offended if they ask for and run both your LTC and your weapon serial number. Also, if directly asked, by no means should you lie about it which would result in a cement face plant and the addition of some steel bracelets as they sort out who exactly you are.

Legitimate LTC carriers with years of experience don't worry about encounters like the one you described because in addition to garnering a multitude of habits that help to conceal their firearm, they simply don't wear garments that would betray their gun. As you get more experienced with concealed carry you tend to "dress around" your firearm, making bulges and printing virtually impossible.

Now for the disclaimers; there are a very small minority of LTC holders, being the sort of closet commandos or whackers us police officers despise, who wear a .44 magnum concealed under a skintight white T-shirt or let their jacket "by accident" open up to reveal their Desert Eagle or whatever pistol they happen to be carrying to be exposed to all the world. This type of simpleton is simply looking for the perceived fear/and or respect he craves by showing off to everyone that he's carrying a pistol. Making this too obvious can cause a run in with police, often not a pleasant run in, because it takes us all of about 2 seconds to determine if the person in question is a mature, thoughtful LTC holder who made a mistake, or if the person in question is a whacker trying to show off. The whacker runs the risk of being charged with a crime, or at least having his LTC revoked.

The lack of grammar, spelling or proper sentence structure, as well as your sophomoric question, leads me think, "Stu", that you are one of the latter individuals, or the whackers as we call them. If you actually possess an LTC and carry concealed, that's all well and good, but don't risk losing it or possibly even being charged with a crime because you want to "show off" to people. Carrying a firearm is not just a right, its a responsibility, and you can easily torpedo your future with some very immature behavior. If you want to show off, do it at the range where everybody can "ooh" and "aah" your .50 AE Desert Eagle in a more understanding environment.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

In addition to Kill's skillfully and delightfully worded response, I could easily see one of my supervisor wanting a disorderly charge after multiple calls come into the station from frantic and panicked Masschusetts citizens who just had their first expeirence seeing someone other than a cop carrying a gun.

Citizen: "Oh my god, send someone quick, the guy's got a gun!!!"
911 Op: "What's he doing?"
Citiznen: "He's walking down the street, gun is on his...right hip, in a pouch thingy. I still have a good eye one him!!!"
911 Op: "What did he do? He shoot anyone?"
Citizen: "Not yet."
911 Op: "So what's wrong?"
Citizen: "..Are you stupid? I said he has a gun. He _might_ shoot someone! He's obviously a very dangerous individual and all thats wrong with the world. He probably eats children and puppies for dinner before washing it down with Jack Daniels and kitten's blood. You guys need to get here pronto."
911 Op: "Okay, we're sending someone now."

Hence why MA prefers concealed carry by permit holders.

To prevent such embrassment unto myself, prevent ANY reason to avoid any risk to my LTC (which could in turn get me fired), and to avoid a pavement faceplant by cops who don't know me, if don't have clean clothing that I know will absolutely cover up my travelling companion without question, I either start using the smell test with my laundry or leave my friend at home.


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for the comments. Excuse me on the grammar and punctuation, didn't know I had the grammer/punc. police here. Yes, I live in NH (didn't think I had too mention this since anyone can look at profiles too see this) and I Carry Concealed there too. In MA. I am in no way a "wacker" as You would call someone who is "showing off", etc. I am in fact a responsible LTC citizen who took My courses/training (5 total and still learning) from a.....MA. Trooper/s and NH Trooper/s NRA Instructors. I've been carrying for 5+ years now which actually does not make me an expert in the field at all, but, still gives me the ability to excel from the training I have taken and continue My practicing at home (of course You all have much more experience than me, including grammer and punc.). MAYBE I communicated My question incorrect (don't know how since it was a pretty simple question). I for one do not wear tight shirts or have been "spotted". These were all taught in MA. and NH courses, you know, the concealing part on ones person? As a matter of fact, in the 5+ years I've been carrying, none of my friends OR anyone else even knows I wear/carry a firearm. The forum I frequent had someone asking about the "printing" and My argument to the question asked was I didn't think it would be considered OC. I was asking for them and for myself because I could not find it in the MA. laws. I thought this was indeed a legit question to ask on here. I do not have Any problems with anyone from MA., NH or any other state. SOME of You May have issues with people especially in NH. That's fine with me because it's not ruining My day or giving Me high blood pressure. Takes a lot more to busts My balls. If You check My postings you can see I've asked a few questions on here under "Ask a Cop" which were in fact questions that were not very Clear under the MA. laws OR Maybe I just did not understand them fully. I want to comply 100% under the MA. Gun laws. If I need information and cannot find it I will ask here. IF an Officer were too pull me over and noticed a Print through My "Eskimo parka" ( I do not know how, maybe he has a "crystal ball"? OR Maybe he wasn't wearing a hat when he approached My vehicle which gave him more of a view?) I wouldn't be offened at all, because They are doing their job, and I know as long as I'm not breaking Any firearm law I would have no problem. Only problem I see is, if I don't offer Them a beer and pretzels/popcorn.
You know, I could have asked about the Knife laws or how to beat a ticket. 
Oh, and I do not eat squirrel kabob. We here pretty much skin whatever we shoot and kill out in the back yard or woods. But, there is a rest. in the area that serves kangaroo; alligators and things like that if you're interested. On 125 in Plaistow/Kingston area....it was the Pond View, now I think it's called Rick's. Please let me know how it is.
And, thank you for answering My question.

"In addition to Kill's skillfully and delightfully worded response......"
Skillfully and delightful worded response? Yeh, must have taken him alot of time. He sure got his point across.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Smart assed replies from a NOOB are not needed or appreciated here,
take this as a warning.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually squirrel is quite tasty in a stew 
I'll have to try Kabobs though.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> IF an Officer were too pull me over and noticed a Print through My "Eskimo parka" ( I do not know how, maybe he has a "crystal ball"? OR Maybe he wasn't wearing a hat when he approached My vehicle which gave him more of a view?)


Or maybe as a trained, professional police officer he notices more than the average citizen, or didn't they teach you that in one of your many, many firearms classes.

Kid, quite frankly, I crap bigger than you, and I've forgotten more about firearms and firearms carry then you'll ever know. If you want to be a snide little punk, who can't take a little ribbing, then don't let the door hit on the ass on your way out.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Heres what not to use to carry cause anyoneof us can pick em out a mile away. Fanny packs( theyre gay anyways), Banana Republic (or copies of) photo journalist vest(if youre not toting a monster Nikon Camera with it I assume youre packin). Just as important as your pistol and much more likely to be needed is your ID and LTC permit


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is an idea don't wear tight ass clothing and you won't have a problem


----------



## stu (Feb 16, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> Or maybe as a trained, professional police officer he notices more than the average citizen, or didn't they teach you that in one of your many, many firearms classes.
> 
> Kid, quite frankly, I crap bigger than you, and I've forgotten more about firearms and firearms carry then you'll ever know. If you want to be a snide little punk, who can't take a little ribbing, then don't let the door hit on the ass on your way out.


Actually, it was a MA. Trooper NRA instructor who did tell the class about how a trained profesional police officer notices more than the average citizen when it comes down to spotting a firearm through an eskimo parka. You mean He was serious?! Professionally trained not to see which state I'm from when it's right there in the profile and someone else had to point it out. I can take ALL the "ribbing" You can give. What's wrong with me asking questions on here to educate myself without all the "snide" remarks You all are giving me? Seems to me that SOME of You cannot take the "ribbing". And you're supposed to represent MA. officers?! I took several classes/course and said, "I'm no expert at all" (which I'm sure All you trained professional officers did read that part/some of you I guessed missed it).This is why I continue to train, and read anything that can educate me. Out of everyone on here who responded to My question there was only one person who actually answered the question and I Thank you. 
It's worded, ".....don't let the door hit you on the ass on your way out". Not, "...don't let the door hit on the ass on your way out". Just want to make sure We All follow the rules here, don't want the grammer/punc. police to get a big ego over professionally spotting improper grammer here. Oh, and if You crap bigger than me, You got a serious problem and I really wouldn't tell alot of people this problem of yours especially people You don't even know. I can recomend a Dr.Bubba for You if interested, he takes extra care to patients, especially from MA. 
You may crap bigger than me, but your crap still stinks like everyone else's.......remember that.
stu
Professional Trained Ball Buster

...lock/close this thread up, I got My answer. Unless you feel the need to respond a few more times with your not so funny remarks. Actually, taking a bigger crap than me was funny. Embarrassing to share with everyone, but*t*.....funny.


----------

